# Filterkeller - Bodenplatte



## Feuerfisch (1. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

in Kürze muss ich meinen Filterkeller fertig bauen. Hierzu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.

Wie auf dem Bild dargestellt, ist ein teil des Kellers mit einer Schicht von etwa 50 cm mit Kies 5/22 aufgefüllt. Der Rest ist gewachsener Boden.

Da ich keinen Anschluss an Kanalisation habe  und den Teich in Schwerkraft betreibe  möchte ich das Wasser (bspw. IBC soll ausgeleert werden) nicht mit einer Pumpe abpumpen... sondern einfach Hahn öffnen und im Kiesbett versickern lassen. 

Wie sollte ich eurer Meinung den Boden gestalten? 

Einen Ablauf in das Kiesbett setzen und dann einen Bodenplatte darüber betonieren?
Wenn ja mit was? Beton oder Estrich?

Habt ihr Ideen für mich?

Grüße


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

..ich persönlich würde die Filterkammern im Filterkeller direkt mit Ablasshähnen und Abflussrohren versehen und das Ganze dann nach draußen schicken...soll heißen, ich würde das Wasser nicht in der Kammer versickern lassen...beim effektiven Durchspülen / Ablassen würde Dir wohl eher die Kammer eine Weile unter Wasser gesetzt werden...das Versickern dauert auch seine Zeit

Wenn dann die Rohre nach draußen geschickt werden ist ein Betonplatte sehr schön, aber nicht zwingend notwendig...den Boden mit Betonrasengittersteinen ausgelegt und dann mit Pflastersplitt aufgefüllt sollte reichen...


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Nicht nur das das versickern Zeit kostet... der Schmodder stinkt ja auch und würde auf Dauer das Kiesbett komplett zuschwemmen.

Zacky hat das schon gut beschrieben.


----------



## Joerg (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Eine Sickergrube zu bauen, die solche Verunreinigungen langfristig aufnimmt ist nicht einfach.
Eher würde ich das nährstoffreich Wasser in einen IBC pumpen und von dort vergießen.
Könnte auch langsam versickern, wenn sich der Grobschmutz dort abgesetzt hat.


----------



## Feuerfisch (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo, 

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Eure Hinweise mit dem Geruch sind sehr gut ;-)
Aber ich werde nicht darum herumkommen, den Keller so zu gestalten, dass Wasser versickern kann...
Im Sauerland haben wir öfters mal recht starke Regenperioden und wenn dann das Wasser nicht abfließen kann, ist der Keller unter Wasser ... und ich möchte schon mal einfach auf die Schnelle bei einem IBC Wasser ablassen können....

Ich hatte nicht geplant, den Wasserwechsel im Filterkeller versacken zu lassen...

wie würdet ihr denn nun den Keller gestalten?
Drainage Schotter und darüber eine eine Betonschicht mit Abfluss in den Schotter
Oder nur Drainageschotter...

Fragen über Fragen


Grüße


----------



## Zacky (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Also wenn es gar nicht anders, dann würde ich dringend empfehlen, einen Versickerungschacht unter dem Keller zu bauen. Da gibt es doch diese großen Körbe / Quader die man in das Erdreich setzen kann, wo sich das Regenwasser sammelt und dann über einen gewissen Zeitraum wieder abgegeben wird. Die Dinger fassen auch so 1000 l. Aber ob das dann alles Sinn macht und wirklich so funktioniert.  Du musst ja auch an die ganze Elektrik in deinem Filterkeller denken, beim schnellen Wasserablass. Das Versickern dauert einfach zu lange...

...ich wüde immer noch die Variante bevorzugen, dass Auslaufrohr auch für die schnellen Ablässe außerhalb zu machen, den Innenraum mit Betonrasengittersteinen oder mit den Kunststoffrasengittern auslegen,,.alles andere wäre mir zu riskant...:?


----------



## fbr (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo,
2, 3 oder mehr Betonrohre DM 1500 vergraben seitlich oben einen Anschluss DM 100 zur Entleerung verziehen, einen Schachtdeckel drauflegen um den Schacht reinigen zu können.
Zur Sicherheit kannst Du oben eine Tauchpumpe mit Schwimmerschalter installieren die im Hochwasserfall das Wasser hinaus pumpt.

Kommt darauf an wie Du die Wände vom Filterkeller machen möchtest geht es weiter. Streifenfundament oder gleich eine Rollierug, Folie und eine Betonplatte doppel bewährt 20-25cm stark betonieren oder wie oben schon beschrieben.

http://www.rinninger.de/tiefbau/kanalschaechte/kanalschaechte-din-en-1917-din-v-4034-teil-1/dn-1500.html


----------



## Feuerfisch (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo LG aus A

vielen dank. Das klingt super, aber was heißt das alles auf deutsch?
geht das auch blondinen gerecht erklärt?

;-)

Grüße


----------



## fbr (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo,


> Hallo LG aus A


Mein Name steht darunter, wo steht deiner? 



> geht das auch blondinen gerecht erklärt?


Welchen Absatz?
Den oberen oder den unteren?


----------



## Feuerfisch (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo Franz,

nun habe ich ihn auch gefunden. 
am besten beide Absätze ... darum ja auch blondinen gerecht ;-)


Grüße 
Detlef


----------



## fbr (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo,
Bilder für die Blondine 
http://www.google.at/imgres?hl=de&sa=X&biw=1680&bih=860&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=wpNVm6OyWUFs-M:&imgrefurl=http://www.gerocret.at/produkte/fertigteile-fuer-den-hausbau/sickerschacht/sickerschacht.html&docid=5SmpBP9GHKGuyM&imgurl=http://www.gerocret.at/files/sickerschacht.gif&w=300&h=358&ei=gy0cUJf6GomLswap7oGIAw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=182&vpy=170&dur=439&hovh=245&hovw=205&tx=105&ty=112&sig=102738378560887616004/page-1&tbnh=154&tbnw=129&start=0&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:86

http://www.google.at/imgres?hl=de&sa=X&biw=1680&bih=860&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=aUBM-X8qVcAOUM:&imgrefurl=http://www.baumarkt.de/nxs/6570///baumarkt/schablone1/Streifenfundament-fuer-ein-Gartenhaus-betonieren&docid=sgQJHWwy-XUvXM&imgurl=http://devel.pw-internet.de/images/cms/fundamentplatte02.jpg&w=397&h=271&ei=xy0cULj3IYTSsgbUwIDgBg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=184&vpy=195&dur=470&hovh=185&hovw=272&tx=130&ty=88&sig=102738378560887616004/page-1&tbnh=137&tbnw=200&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:138

http://www.google.at/imgres?start=65&hl=de&sa=X&biw=1680&bih=860&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=3zF6xDFrhyUSuM:&imgrefurl=https://schwarzwaldgold.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/fundament-und-bodenplatte/&docid=AQBe_P1blDs3nM&imgurl=http://schwarzwaldgold.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/keller-fundamente-rohre-4a.jpg%253Fw%253D584&w=500&h=375&ei=HS4cUKihIMbHsgb0lIHIBw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=299&sig=102738378560887616004/page-3&tbnh=150&tbnw=200&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:65,i:18&tx=119&ty=56


----------



## Feuerfisch (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Hallo Franz,

nun habe selbst ich begriffen, was du mir sagen wolltest. 
Vielen Dank für die Links. 

Grüße


----------



## fbr (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Filterkeller - Bodenplatte*

Na dann frohes SCHAFFEN


----------

